# Illustrator runde ecken skalierung



## countryqt30 (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es scale-independet corner radien?
Problem: Skaliere ich ein 100x100 bildchen auf 1000x1000, dann wirkt
ein 15px radius ganz anders. Ist ja logisch, ein PIXEL radius. Sowas gehoert ja verboten, vor allem in AI!
Waere ein auf kantenlaenge bezogener radius nicht sinnvoller? Beispielsweise 5% (Radius nimmt 5% der gesamten kantenlaenge ein).
Gibt es sowas?


----------



## iAmRich (14. November 2011)

Heyho,

versuche mal folgendes:
- Du Erstellst ein Rechteck OHNE runde Ecken und wählst es an.
- Dann klickst du auf: Effekte -> in Form umwandeln -> abgerundetes Rechteck
- Da gibst du dann deinen Eckradius (z.B. 15mm) ein und Fertig

Das Rechteck hat jetzt immer einen Radius von 15 mm .. egal wie du es Skalierst.

Weiterhin kannst du noch folgendes probieren:
- Bei den Voreinstellungen auf Allgemein und dann auf Konturen und Effekte Skalieren klicken

Nun kannst du dein Rechteck Skalieren und die Rundung ändert sich proportional zur Größe des Kreises, bleibt jedoch kreisrund.


----------



## countryqt30 (14. November 2011)

Hey,

Jo, so erstelle ich meine abgerundeten ecken bereits stets.
Das haekchen hat geholfen, danke! 
Exactly what i was searching for.


----------

